# Vorsicht bei tecstore.net



## mimue7474 (14. September 2008)

Ey Leute,
bestellt nur nie bei tecstore.net, die sind voll die abzocker.
Wenn man per Express bestellt, bekommt man nen kaputten PC, holt den wieder ab und sendet genau den Gleichen. Schuld ist natürlich das Transportunternehmen, obwohl der pc in 30cm luftpolster eingewickelt ist. das zweite mal wird der pc gar nicht mehr abgeholt sondern man bekommt stattdessen einen weiteren PC einer anderen Kundin. SUPER!
Nun werden die zwei Pakete gar nicht mehr abgeholt, erst nach Telefonterror. Das Geld bekommt man auch erst nach Einschalten des Anwalts zurück.

ALSO VORSICHT und großen Bogen drum!


----------

